# Can't keep HT system on...???



## Holihan50 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a very inexpensive (cheap) RCA RTD 170 HT system in a room along with a Plasma TV that the grand kids use when visiting to watch their videos and so on.. For what it is it sounds great BUT... it won't stay on unless you cover the IR eye on the front of it... If the eye is left uncovered.. it will power up and then at various times will automatically say "Bye Bye" and shut off... This can all be avoided if the eye is covered up and then it works fine BUT the remote is then useless.. There is nothing else in the room that uses IR that could be impacting it... I have taken the remote that came with it along with the one for the TV out of the room once turned on and it still shuts off... Any ideas what is causing the problem??


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

IR interference from the TV set is the likely culprit. Do some Googling and you'll see it's a very common problem. You need to try to block the IR light coming from the TV to the IR sensor in the HT. Many potential ways to do that, so you'll have to figure out what works best for your setup.


----------



## Holihan50 (Jul 7, 2010)

A small piece of white copy paper over the eye fixed the problem.. The remote still works fine but no more random shut offs....


----------

